# Midwest - Western MVP3 Plow 8'6" $1,500



## Avery07 (Dec 8, 2011)

Item Location: Manhattan, KS

Listed for auction, less than 24 hours remaining.

For Sale:

2013 Western MVP3 Plow 8'6"

This plow was kept indoors the first three years of its life, and outside the last two.

There is a cosmetic dent in the plow from a car skidding into the plow during a snow storm two years ago. It doesn't affect the functionality.

Contrary to the auction listing, the plow will include the electronic wiring harness and control. This is currently installed on my 2013 F250 which I have kept. I moved south and haven't had the chance to get the harness removed yet. I will include mounts for this pickup, if interested as well.

Any questions, please email.

This plow is listed with Purple Wave Auction and will sell on November 28, 2018.

You can bid here:
https://www.purplewave.com/auction/..._and_Acces.-Automotive_Parts_or_Acces.-Kansas


----------



## Avery07 (Dec 8, 2011)

Update: $1,700


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, listing things for sale with a price that is really "starting auction price" is misleading to say the least...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Yeah, listing things for sale with a price that is really "starting auction price" is misleading to say the least...


So is Kansas listed as Midwest...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

It says the first bid was for $10. I'm surprised he didn't list that as the "advertised price"


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So is Kansas listed as Midwest...


I just thought it funny that Kansas had a city named "Manhattan." I assume they have a skyscraper soaring up a full 3 stories.


----------



## Avery07 (Dec 8, 2011)

SOLD


----------

